# The edge and back 5/5



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Loaded up with hardtails (and unintended Spanish) and went to the edge to get in on the Mingo bite. Marked fish but could not get anything going ...? Water is dirty green and finally gave up after a few white snapper and one Mingo. Wanted something for supper so went looking for an AJ. After a few undersized managed a couple of keepers. Beautiful day and a delicious supper.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry about the picture ... ?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Here ya go, coming around!
















Jimmy


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you and how do you do that?! I "posted" 5 pictures and got 1 upside down ... maybe I should just call it a night. Thanks again.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Before you post, hit preview. It'll show what's being posted. To turn a pic, I hit "go advanced" and use my download file. When I view your pic I just spin the pic and save. Jimmy saved the pic as he was turning it.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Before you post, hit preview. It'll show what's being posted. To turn a pic, I hit "go advanced" and use my download file. When I view your pic I just spin the pic and save. Jimmy saved the pic as he was turning it.


Skip is correct, I just saved as I was turning it, just hvin fun!

No worries, not long ago, I couldn't even post a pic more less up-wright.

Thanks Skip for taking time to explain!

Jimmy


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice report and I learned something new today, preview and spin! DAM


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for the "tech support" (still can't find the "spin option")! Gonna try a few more pictures to test my skills and because I enjoy seeing everyone's pictures too (especially when I'm not there). Here goes ...


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job on saving the day with those AJ's. Next time you spend all that time going to the Edge, don't give up so quick, If your catching white snapper, move. If your catching small mingo's, move. The Edge is a big area and sometimes you just have to keep riding that Ridge until you find where the big Mingo's are.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What jcasey said. We were out there sunday the 4th. Had to hit several spots before we found the bigger Mingos.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey thanks for the advice. My question is, are the fish mostly/usually on the top of the ridge? Seems like I almost never mark fish in the lower areas. I don't have a lot of experience at the edge but would like to learn how to make the most of it. Thanks again!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We caught all our mingos on the ridge, in about 180 - 200 ft of water. Tried on the back side in 220 ft. Nothing.


----------

